
Chrome is scanning local files without your knowledge and consent - dvfjsdhgfv
https://twitter.com/swagitda_/status/979477998142476289
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16738468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16738468)

------
shinypotatoe
Is this only Chrome or is Chromium doing this also?

